# 401 Advice



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 2, 2016)

So, in 3 weeks a buddy of mine and I will be doing a cross country trip of sorts with the end goal being Crested Butte. (Fruita and Moab are for another time)

After thinking about where we wanted to go, CB seemed to be the perfect fit. 

Have any of you ridden out there? I've done a bunch of research and found some good advice. Since we will only get two solid days of riding there (we will be at Curt Gowdy in WY before that), I'd like to maximize time. The Lower Loop/ Lupine trail is on the "to do" and then the second day hit 401. 

Any and all info is appreciated.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2016)

Are you hitting anything coming across? Brown county? Switchgrass?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 20, 2016)

Right now, we are riding Curt Gowdy in WY then driving straight to Crested Butte. 401 is on our second day there. The first day, we are doing the Lupine trail but not sure what else. Suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry i no nothing about cb riding. Would like to change that. Did ride curt gowdy and had a really good ride there.

If youre into big big xc loops buffalo creek is a good time also.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------

